# Orlando?



## Elfen23 (Feb 8, 2017)

Hey y'all! Any of you in Orlando? I'm in town for a few days at a convention.


----------



## daveb (Feb 8, 2017)

Tampa. I get to Orlando often (mom) but no immediate plans.

How are you making out?


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 8, 2017)

No direct experience, but I got to see the chef/ owner of the Rusty Spoon (Kathleen Blake) cook at an event up here in DC last winter. Her style of cooking meshes pretty well with what my wife strives for, so if we make it down there anytime in the next couple of years we plan on eating there. She wasn't much of a knife knut though :biggrin:

Check it out and report back, please!


----------



## Elfen23 (Feb 9, 2017)

Looks like I'm being dragged to sales dinners and I don't get to pick [emoji31]


----------

